# Has anyone actually made the Driver's app work on an iPad?



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have an iPad 3 w/ a SIM card & get an error message when I try to d/l the app. I told Tech Support I wanted the app on two different iPhones - a 4s & a 5s but they said it won't work. TS said the Uber app randomizes your phone number & the pax phone number so neither can see the real ones. Since the app is registered to your real phone number that's how they message you. The guy was real nice & suggested swapping SIMs but that didn't work. The iPad 3 has that idiotic iMessage app built in and can't/won't do SMS. I already had Skype & I installed Talkatone so I could call pax but I can't receive pings b/c the Uber app won't load.

I've seen a couple of posts where drivers said they installed the app on an iPad mini. How? What's the operational differences between the mini & full-size? I want screen larger than my 5s so I can see the info w/o switching glasses (old age is a *****). I'm even willing to buy a mini & sell my full size if it actually works.

Thanks


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

I wanted it on my mini iPad as well, but no dice. Now I use my galaxy S5 as a mobile hotspot set up as no broadcasting and a strong password (so others can't use my data) and a Samsung Nook from Barnes and Noble. Works fine! And a lot easier on the eyes. Though texts and calls still come into the phone.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

dcsamurai said:


> I wanted it on my mini iPad as well, but no dice. Now I use my galaxy S5 as a mobile hotspot set up as no broadcasting and a strong password (so others can't use my data) and a Samsung Nook from Barnes and Noble. Works fine! And a lot easier on the eyes. Though texts and calls still come into the phone.


I assume they're both Android? The driver's app is on the Nook and you're just using your phone as a hotspot/wi-fi router? How did you get the app on the Nook - via a d/l from Uber's website? If you need to call a pax you use the Galaxy?

Thanks


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep, both Android. Search for "uberpartner" (one word) on the Google Play store. I'm using my phone as a hotspot but am looking at getting a different tablet and may just get one I can pop a SIM card into so I don't have to use my phone as a hotspot. Phone calls and texts still come into the phone. The Android environment is way more flexible than the Apple stuff. Works fine for me. Though since some stereo head units use Android I wonder if I could use that instead...


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

You're in Portland? I live in Tualatin.


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

Hillsboro, though I'm in Eugene for Christmas now. Everyone knows where Portland is. I can't see doing this uber thing past March.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have been using it without the slightest problems. Make all text/audio/sms comunications with customer from a regular smartphone. it should work. Don't mix too many software products. That might help. If nothing, factory reset, and retry just the Uber app.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

One problem that I thought would be addressed when I started using the iPad mini still continues: font size of the address is still the same!!! But the rest of the maps software is now more beautiful. I really wanted to have bigger fonts for the next turn etc.... I even sent a suggestion for it, but not sure if/when they will do it.


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

How did you get your mini to work? Did you get it installed before they closed the app to iPhones only?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I installed it from a link I found on the Internet around 11/27/14. I have 4g LTE data plan on the iPad. That was the reason I bought it. I am quite happy with the choice so far.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

dcsamurai said:


> Hillsboro, though I'm in Eugene for Christmas now. Everyone knows where Portland is. I can't see doing this uber thing past March.


I saw your screen name and have been using PDXxxxx in one for or another for years, even while I lived on the East coast for ~20 years. I moved back in 2012.

Are you saying Uber will be gone by March or that you won't be working for them past then? If they haven't ironed something out with the city by April 9th they've been told they can resume business within PDX on that date.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I installed it from a link I found on the Internet around 11/27/14. I have 4g LTE data plan on the iPad. That was the reason I bought it. I am quite happy with the choice so far.


How did you find it - Google or by accident? I have 4G/LTE as well on the full size iPad 3.


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not going to be driving past March, likely sooner. I'm just doing this in the slow months.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

dcsamurai said:


> I'm not going to be driving past March, likely sooner. I'm just doing this in the slow months.


I'm doing it b/c I'm bored but had my first & last ride last Sunday. If they get approved I'll do it P/T because I'm retired & would rather be at the shooting range.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I have it installed on a ipad mini retina with simcard it works perfectly perfect and some pax say they find it more professional.

It was annoying if I needed GPS on the Uber APp to locate the customer and then they often called and I had to pick up.

This way calls are still received on your phone while the App works totally independent including GPS.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I have it installed on a ipad mini retina with simcard it works perfectly perfect and some pax say they find it more professional.
> 
> It was annoying if I needed GPS on the Uber APp to locate the customer and then they often called and I had to pick up.
> 
> This way calls are still received on your phone while the App works totally independent including GPS.


Is the Driver app also installed on a device other than the mini? If yes, how did you d/l the app to the mini?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Try this, it doesn't mention iPad, but it should work.
*Downloading the Partner App Using an* *iPhone Device*


Open 'Safari' on your iPhone
Type '*http://t.uber.com/iphone*' into the web link
Click Install
_* Eligible for 4S, 5, 5C, 5S, 6 and 6+ iPhones running iOS 7 or iOS8_


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

The driver's app is installed and works fine on my iPhone 5s. When I type http://t.uber.com/iphone in the Safari URL on my iPad 3 (w/SIM) it redirects to uber.onelogin.com (with a padlock icon) and displays a login screen. When I enter my email address & p/w the error "Invalid username or password" appears. I looked at the Onelogin.com website and aparently Uber uses them to control access to Uber apps. I'll contact Tech Support & see if they have another idea.

Just curious - if you enter that URL what happens?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I get invalid username or password as well. I know I installed it successfully, not sure if same link works again. Ask Uber support, they may be able to give a valid link. Sorry it didn't work!


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the assistance. At least I'm one step closer than I was.


----------



## Em Pee (Dec 27, 2014)

Did you have any luck? I'd love to put it on my iPad Mini retina as well.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Em Pee said:


> Did you have any luck? I'd love to put it on my iPad Mini retina as well.


I didn't have any luck with the iPad but he Tech Support guy said if it's possible to backup the full Uber Driver's app on iTunes it should be able to be d/l onto the iPad. I haven't done that yet.

A couple of drivers said they d/l the app on an Android tablet & use a hot spot with their phone. I just bought a used Barnes & Noble Nook HD with 16 GB this afternoon & neither the pax or partner apps will d/l. The error message says "Incompatible device" so I'll get it touch with TS again. I bought my iPad 3 (32 GB & 4G SIM) in October for $175 out of my pocket (I had $150 in Amazon gift cards) and they were selling for around $350. I paid $90 for the Nook & it's in like-new condition so I should be able to get that back w/o a problem. If I can find a tablet that will allow me to run the driver app I'll buy one & sell these two items.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

READ EVERYTHING. 
Uber has switched back to this link: t.uber.com/driver-app
Once you get to log in screen, go ahead and fill in your credentials. 
It say invalid user name or password. 
Highlite web address, click GO. 
It will take you to Uber Log in, Log in with credentials, you will get an "INSTALL APP?"
I just now able to download on new iPhone and also tried on iPad and was able. 
Good luck. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

After trying it and getting a few errors the Dashboard suddenly popped up but there's no "Go Online" button. Are you able to Go Online with the iPad? Which iPad?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> After trying it and getting a few errors the Dashboard suddenly popped up but there's no "Go Online" button. Are you able to Go Online with the iPad? Which iPad?


So, you got it installed on the iPad mini?


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a full size 3. Somehow I managed to get to my Dashboard page but it didn't download an app and there's no Uber icon on the desktop. I'm just viewing the Dashboard through a web page.

My iPhone works fine - icon on desktop, allows me to go online, etc.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> I have a full size 3. Somehow I managed to get to my Dashboard page but it didn't download an app and there's no Uber icon on the desktop. I'm just viewing the Dashboard through a web page.


Dude! You cannot go "on line" there!!!
I'm gonna post the link to the app. Make sure you click on it and download app quickly because I'm goons delete the post in 5 minutes. 
Geesh!


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

You are THE MAN!!!! After $%^& around with this for a couple of weeks you got me exactly what I wanted. Where's the emoticon for me bowing down? - LOL!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> I didn't have any luck with the iPad but he Tech Support guy said if it's possible to backup the full Uber Driver's app on iTunes it should be able to be d/l onto the iPad. I haven't done that yet.
> 
> A couple of drivers said they d/l the app on an Android tablet & use a hot spot with their phone. I just bought a used Barnes & Noble Nook HD with 16 GB this afternoon & neither the pax or partner apps will d/l. The error message says "Incompatible device" so I'll get it touch with TS again. I bought my iPad 3 (32 GB & 4G SIM) in October for $175 out of my pocket (I had $150 in Amazon gift cards) and they were selling for around $350. I paid $90 for the Nook & it's in like-new condition so I should be able to get that back w/o a problem. If I can find a tablet that will allow me to run the driver app I'll buy one & sell these two items.


_I have a Samsung Tablet,drivers app works fine._


----------



## Em Pee (Dec 27, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Dude! You cannot go "on line" there!!!
> I'm gonna post the link to the app. Make sure you click on it and download app quickly because I'm goons delete the post in 5 minutes.
> Geesh!


Got it. works. Thanks!


----------



## iunspoken (Dec 29, 2014)

I remembered seeing the Uber Partner Application on an iPad on an UberBLACK vehicle I took when I was on holiday in Bangkok. Not sure if it's standard issue though...


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

Glad you got everything going ok! My nook is the latest model, not the HD version. I just picked up a mobile hotspot so I don't have to use my phone for that anymore. Straight Talk, 3GB a month for $45, should be plenty for my use.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Em Pee said:


> Got it. works. Thanks!


Glad it worked for you too!


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I use it every night, prefer no phone in the window


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

dcsamurai said:


> I wanted it on my mini iPad as well, but no dice. Now I use my galaxy S5 as a mobile hotspot set up as no broadcasting and a strong password (so others can't use my data) and a Samsung Nook from Barnes and Noble. Works fine! And a lot easier on the eyes. Though texts and calls still come into the phone.





PDX2012 said:


> I'm doing it b/c I'm bored but had my first & last ride last Sundmmk9ay. If they get approved I'll do it P/T because I'm retired & would rather be at the shooting range.


POST # 14 / PDX2012 : What a small world!
We're both the same age and would rather
be @ the shooting range. What kinda mileage
is your FLEX obtaining? Happy New Year 
from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

dcsamurai said:


> Glad you got everything going ok! My nook is the latest model, not the HD version. I just picked up a mobile hotspot so I don't have to use my phone for that anymore. Straight Talk, 3GB a month for $45, should be plenty for my use.


POST # 32 / DCSAMURAI : Grasshopper will
employ this strateegery when he takes to
the road in the service of Ruthless Leader.
Happy New Year BTW.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 14 / PDX2012 : What a small world!
> We're both the same age and would rather
> be @ the shooting range. What kinda mileage
> is your FLEX obtaining? Happy New Year
> from Marco Island, FL.


I get about 16.5 mpg in town but have gone as high as 24 mpg on a road trip. I have the 3.5L non-Eco Boost engine & it gets the same as my 2003 Escape 3.0L did. The Escape had 257,000 miles on it & ran fine but I was just sick of looking at the same dashboard so I bought the Flex in April.

I worked w/ a guy in CT & he lives in/on Marco Island.


----------

